# US soldier gives his life to save Afghan girl



## cupper (29 Mar 2012)

A sad story about a true hero. 

http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/us-soldier-gives-his-life-to-save-afghan-girl-28773324.html


----------



## Jungle (30 Mar 2012)

I bet this story will not get nearly as much exposure as the Bobby Bales case...

RIP Spc. Dennis Weichel, thank you for your outstanding Service.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Mar 2012)

What a sacrifice to make for a stranger.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Apr 2012)

I'm surprised at the lack of interest in this.


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Apr 2012)

RIP Sgt. Your scrifice will not be forgotton.   Condolences to family,,friend's,,and comrade's. Scoty B  :yellow:


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'm surprised at the lack of interest in this.


I'm not, not one bit.  It's about a soldier doing something good in Afghanistan, for a child.  You can bet if he instead threw the child underneath the AFV, we would not hear the end of it.  And, you can bet your life that the locals don't give a shit for him or his sacrifice for one of their own either.

Such a shame that the shitheads like Bales get all the press, and true hero's like Sgt. Weichel get SFA overall. My deepest condolences and respect Sgt.  You're a better man than I.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (5 Apr 2012)

R.I.P. Sgt.  You represent what is good about the mission and the profession of arms.


----------



## fruitflavor (14 Apr 2012)

RIP. worst thing is that I'm currently at Rhode Island studying and I haven't even heard of the death.
As always sensualist media covering stories that will sell  :-[

edit: looking back they did lower the flags to half mast several weeks ago but I'm not sure of the exact time frame


----------



## bick (15 Apr 2012)

It seems stories like this one, only getread and passed on within our small community.  It's a sad note about our society that this story isn't generally known.


----------



## matthew1786 (15 Apr 2012)

God bless.


----------

